# How‘d you go about asking someone out?



## cheechue (6 May 2003)

So how did you first approach your significant other?

I‘ve asked this girl I‘m interested in to go out several times but I didn‘t specify that I wanted to date her so now she thinks I‘m just a friend to hang out with...so to avoid mistakes like that in the future...any recommendations? and hey...if there‘s any way of fixing my problem with this girl I‘d like to hear those too.


----------



## Pugil (6 May 2003)

http://www.askmen.com/dating/index.html 
Go to that website, it has all the answer you need.


----------



## Fusaki (6 May 2003)

Call me old fashioned, but I‘ve always felt the best way to tell a woman you like her is to club her over the head with a Sabretooth‘s femur and then drag her back to your cave.


----------



## Sharpey (6 May 2003)

Wow, totally off topic haha. But Fusaki, I like your methods, maybe I should give it a try since other means arn‘t working haha


----------



## humint (6 May 2003)

When I first read the title of the post, I thought someone was giving the board a yank. 

But, what if there is a girl in your unit that you want to take out. How the ****  do you ask? Is that bad news? 

I‘m thinkin‘ that, like all workplace romances, it is not a good thing. 

It‘s probably not so bad if you are in different units/regiments/trades, etc. Any words of wisdom from the old guys?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (6 May 2003)

HAHAHA FUSAKI...deffinatley a key approach...the old club and drag technique....

I usually just take her out for drinks and dinner just the two of us..and just try and get closer...and plant lil hints about your interest in her


----------



## rolandstrong (19 May 2003)

The most success I had was when I hired a waitress at the bar I was managing and then hit on her after work one night leading us to the sack the same night. I didn‘t end up keeping that job very long.

Nine years later we are still married.


----------



## Pikache (20 May 2003)

You ask this question on an army forum?

GA HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## nbk (20 May 2003)

Wanna see my C9(")?


----------



## combat_medic (21 May 2003)

I‘m with Royalhighlandfusilier

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

asking this on an army forum is hilarious. Trust me, army guys are not the kind of people you want to be getting this kind of advice from. No offence guys, but you‘re not exactly known for being tactful.


----------



## rolandstrong (21 May 2003)

sure...there are tactful folks around here...just look at the great graemlins we use:

  :mg:    :cam:    :rocket:    :fifty:    :flame:


----------



## DnA (22 May 2003)

hahah


----------



## Tyler (23 May 2003)

My advice?

One word, three syllables:

*ALCOHOL*

And lots of it. Just don‘t drink too much to the point where you can‘t get it up.   

Tyler


----------



## Armymedic (11 Jun 2003)

How about shutting off the computer and ask her up front, if that doesn‘t work date on of her friends and hopefully she‘ll see what a great guy you are...

If that doesn‘t work, just get into internet dating and forget about real people for a while...


----------



## WINDWOLF (12 Jun 2003)

When men were men & sheep nervous,
we did the asking,but since my caveman days 
my daughters have told things have changed.
These are their suggestions.
1- Find out if she even likes guys first.
2- Arrange to meet in a group
3-Be cool
4-Find out what they like to do & do it.
5- If all else fails bribe her.

My #3 wife & i have known each other since we 
were 12. Been together for 10 & counting.

The first 2 were complete failers,but live &
learn.


----------



## Korus (12 Jun 2003)

> 1- Find out if she even likes guys first.


OOOooooohhhh.... That‘s a harsh thing to happen to a guy... completley shutting out any chance of ever being with that woman....


----------



## Fader (12 Jun 2003)

Just be yourself and if it were meant to be, it were meant to be.

My last girlfriend dumped me because I was going on course though, so if you‘re a reservist be careful about the timing of you‘re relationshop.


----------



## GrahamD (4 Oct 2003)

Ya the only advice that makes sense is:

Just ask her.  You don‘t have to (and really shouldn‘t ever) ask her if she wants to be your girlfriend.  Thats too much commitment to just simply agree to right off the bat, even if you have known her for a long time.

You just ask her point blank if she would like to go to dinner with you, or a movie, or a dance club, or somewhere fun like an amusement park, or mini-golf or something.  Or even something that‘s totally un-datelike.  Like if you‘re friends already, just ask her out for a day hike, a walk on the beach, rollerblading in the park, a concert, or whatever else you know she‘d be into doing. Just as long as you get her alone and can start giving her that "I‘m interested in you" vibe.

  If you really like her, playing cool is going to lead to weirdness later on when you let your guard down and she realises you aren‘t the same guy you were posing as.  If you want to try to really connect and develop a solid relationship, then being honest about who you are (with her, and yourself) is the only way to go.

If you just have some strong physical attraction and want to get it on with her, then just play the game. Everyone knows how to play the game on some level.  Just use what you‘ve got (car, money, cool friends, good looks, tough guy/ badboy image) you know, whatever.

Women always like to be made to feel like women. They like to be pursued.  Trust me, while Joe Nobody is trying to work his way in on a chick through the "friends" angle, even if she likes him and knows he‘s interested, she will drop him like a hot potato for a guy who comes along and treats her like a lady, and makes her feel special.
  Joe is using the back door, low risk of rejection, angle.  To be right out in the open and simply stick your neck out on the chopping block to ask her out for some alone time shows that you have some b@lls, and that you are so interested in her that you are willing to set yourself up for what is possibly the worst fear of the human race, rejection. (Trust me, this is something that isn‘t lost on women.  They know how uptight and nervous you are feeling when you ask them out, and it turns them on)

  Unless you are trying to score dates who are obviously way out of your league, you will find that women are very receptive to dating.  Even young ones who are only accustomed to dating in a more modern (lets meet with friends for months before we make a move) type of scenario.  Closing the deal on a date with a chick you really like is such a rush, I don‘t think a lot of younger guys understand that, since the dating scene has become so timid over the last decade or so.

  Keep in mind though you should never ask out a perfect stranger for a date.  You don‘t approach women in a bar to ask if they would like to go out to dinner with you for example.  You have to get to know them somewhat before you spring the idea that you would like to see them more, especially if a woman is moderately attractive.  Attractive women get hit on literaly dozens of times on a night out.  They are never going to be responsive to someone who is making a move on her because she‘s hot, she‘s likely been hit on by 30 other guys of all description based on her looks alone.  The guy/s who actually talk to her, and (this is important) *make her laugh*, are the ones who are getting her phone#, or maybe even taking her home.

Honesty, self confidence, and humor are the most important tools when it comes to attracting women.  If you think that its money, good looks, and coolness, then you are fishing in shallow water, and will probably only end up catching crabs.


----------



## max flinch (4 Oct 2003)

Well, there‘s something to be said for going about things like this in a neat, organized military fashion. No stuttering, just effective, organized passage of information: 

"Girl - ATTennnnnnnn...TAH! STAND AT.....Ease! Okay, stand easy.

Situation: 
I‘m really into you, and want take you on a date, on or around 2000 hrs Friday night.

Mission:
You will accompany me on a dinner date to the  Grotto Restaurant at grid 314952. (READ TWICE)

Execution: General Outline:
Three phases: Embark my PMC at your residence for travel to the objective; dinner at the objective; consolidation of gains on the date.

Phase I: I will arrive via PMC at your residence NLT  1930 hrs. Initial RV with parents at doorstep. No move before 1945 hrs. Embark, and travel to objective. Arrive 1955 hrs.

Phase II: RV with hostess 2000 hrs. As per detailed recce, dark romantic corner table reserved at objective. Wine, appies, dinner, desert as per SOPs. Earnest/witty conversation and wine will be applied at commander‘s discretion throughout this phase. 

Phase III: Commander‘s judgement will determine appropriate consolidation of any gains made on the date. One primary and two alternate plans are required:
        Primary: Good progress made will require a move back to the commander‘s apartment (call sign PAD). Candles, music, wine, and prophylactics will be requisitioned in advance and stored in place. Actions to be determined at commanders/girls discretion, with provision for a crash action move back to initial RV no later than 0150 hrs to meet a 0200 curfew.
       Alternate 1: Moderate progress made will require a romantic walk at a suitable locale (location to be determined). Return to initial RV NLT 0030 hrs.
       Alternate 2: Failure of msn at obj will require immediate return to initial RV after dinner. 

Service and Support:
Atts and Dets: You.
Dress will be casual.
Reservations at the Grotto to be made NLT noon Thurday. 
My PMC and personal quarters will be stocked as necessary and clean NLT 1700 Friday.

Command and Sigs:
I will lead the mission, you will be the 2 i/c. 

Questions, Time check, orders end."

"Okay, steady up. After dismissal, I‘ll see you Friday night. ATTennnnnn....TAH! To your duties, DIIIIIIS...Missed."

I haven‘t tried this yet, but I don‘t see how it could go wrong.


----------



## nbk (4 Oct 2003)

lol Max that was funny....

Thats what I really want on a date. An intelligent LT to give me orders on how to conquer the objective.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (5 Oct 2003)

This is really cute.Takes me back to when in basic,I used to let the boys use the cleaning supply room for rv‘s with the female troopies.
That key was power in your palm man!


----------



## patrick666 (5 Oct 2003)

Next on Sally Soldier Raphael... 

I‘d say be honest, as honest as is necessary   , because there is nothing worse then being caught lying by a girl you like. If you like her and have already started a good relationship then tell her. She probably already knows. Girls are messed up. They like to play lil mind games to toy with our lil minds. So watch out.. but carry the good old sabretooth femur just in case. Cheers!

Patrick


----------



## deathwing5 (5 Oct 2003)

I hate their little mind games, at least I play well in them.  I‘ve known alot of guys who got rejected or dumped cuz they were "too nice" lol can you believe that ****.  As for Humor, it kicks ***  man girls love you for being funny.  There‘s too much to asking girls out and everything, I think they decide within the few minutes they meet you if they think you‘re boyfriend material, or if they want to put you in friend catergory, awful place to get into most of the time.  Hard to get out of it and become something to them.  



> Honesty, self confidence, and humor are the most important tools when it comes to attracting women. If you think that its money, good looks, and coolness, then you are fishing in shallow water, and will probably only end up catching crabs.


----------



## fusilier955 (6 Oct 2003)

i agree with armymedic, it has always worked the best with me, be up front.  and if you want to break the ice a little, add a little alcohol, but not so that she is bombed out of her mind.  and if remember, chicks love the uniform (if they are not in the armed forces).  ive had more women approach me while i was in it, than if i was in civies.  if the girl is in your unit, forget it, if it goes bad, it tends to get ugly.


----------



## Gunner (6 Oct 2003)

Firm, fair and friendly. Works in all situations!


----------



## Korus (11 Oct 2003)

Chicks love uniform? I can‘t say that the girls around my campus like the military.. I could open a whole can of worms here passing on what one of these anti-military types told me today alone.


----------



## nbk (11 Oct 2003)

Ohh do tell...I love hearing these stories...and how you reacted to them.


----------



## fusilier955 (11 Oct 2003)

yeah those types of chicks blow, i have come across a few too, but i didnt really care because they were hippies.  you should come to the east coast my friend, most of the women seem to like the uniform.  during operation splinter (the hurricane clean up), a lot of guys i know picked up girls when they were working on the operation.


----------



## deathwing5 (11 Oct 2003)

Bah.. screw those types of chicks, if they blow i got something for them to blow on.  Don‘t mind those types.    

There‘s more girls loving us then hating us.


----------



## McInnes (11 Oct 2003)

I think the west coast is more apt to be anti-military than the east coast. You wouldnt believe how many people have said "why do we need a military?". The scary thing is, they‘re absolutly serious when they say it. (sigh)


----------



## D-n-A (12 Oct 2003)

Aquilus Lupin, just wait till you start walkin around in uniform

your be called a baby killer, a tool, murderer, etc, etc


it seems to be a trend over here to be anti-military


----------



## Tyler (17 Oct 2003)

I‘m glad to be going to University in North Bay as opposed to somewhere down south, or out west. My History Prof (a Danish fellow) told the class the other day that he thinks the Canadian military is too underfunded. A girl in my Poli-Sci class told me, after learning that I was in the Army, that she would support the raising of taxes to give our military more money. 

And yes, girls love the uniform. I get approached much more often when I am in uniform then when I‘m not. But I usually screw it up anyway because I am a very quiet person, and alot of people mistake that for being unfriendly. Oh well.

I haven‘t heard a single negative thing about the army since I have been up here in North Bay, the other day when I was coming back from my parade night, a bunch of (drunken) girls stopped talking and one of them started chanting: "Army Guy, Army Guy,..." over and over. Funny stuff. I can‘t wait until they see me in my DU‘s.    

Tyler


----------



## Travis (17 Oct 2003)

Bah when someone asks why we even need an army i plan to say  " Lets hope you never have to find out "  Bam! Im good hehe.. ya.   Id think gurls love the uniform! althou.. unless your talkin about taht nasty green jump suite.. whats a DU.. sorry im not in the military as u can tell by my dumb humor.. Which i plan to bring with me to the 3PPCLI.. awww ya!


----------



## fusilier955 (20 Oct 2003)

i think what you mean is a DEU.  it is your dress uniform with all the shiny stuff on it and your medals.


----------



## andrea (27 Oct 2003)

since im pro at asking gurls out.. since i am a gurl.. hahah just kidding, why don‘t you just say: my friend wants to know if u think im hot... or use a equally cheesy pick up line. im no good at this haha!    best of luck to u bud!


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Oct 2003)

Internet lingo at it‘s finest.


----------



## fusilier955 (27 Oct 2003)

lollers


----------



## nbk (27 Oct 2003)

Hey RhLi_bound, my friend wants to know if you think I‘m hot...


----------



## cheechue (3 Nov 2003)

*lol* Can‘t believe my post is still alive after all these months


----------



## Pikache (4 Nov 2003)

Neither can I.


----------



## Slim (10 Nov 2003)

Wow!
    Some **** good advice considering we‘re a bunch of ground pounders...
    Try this;
‘Hi my name is Carl, Carl Gustav..."
Oh never mind!!!


----------



## DP (12 Nov 2003)

fusilier955 makes a very good point. Most girls are very attracted to the uniform. Being a girl myself who just recently met a bunch of soldiers who were posted in my homwtown, you can take this as a fact... for most girls. The uniform makes you guys look so respectful and decent, but it can also be very intimidating when you‘re in groups. A girl may find it difficult to approach you when you‘re with 7 or 8 of your fellow soldiers, & you‘re all in uniform. Just be a gentleman, most girls can respect that.


----------



## Arctic_Fox (12 Nov 2003)

I am a GIRL, maybe I can help. Girls like being treated SPECIAL like they are #1 on your list and your top priority. I know myself that when a guy gives me that one smile and wink I melt. You should be more flity. Try to let her know how you feel without having to say it. --Actions Speek Louder Then Words--Also try to find out what her favorite things are like her favorite flower or colour then out of the blue give her the flower. --The little things ALWAYS count-- I hope I have helped and good luck.


----------



## Private Snowball (15 Nov 2003)

...rolf...


----------



## Arctic_Fox (15 Nov 2003)

what‘s rolf?? Did I miss something?


----------



## cheechue (20 Nov 2003)

he meant rofl which is rolling on the floor laughing...

Thanks for the info


----------



## Kitanna (20 Nov 2003)

Ok, also being a girl, and on the East Coast, I can tell you that I, personally, LOVE a guy in a uniform. They look so dignified and I‘ve heard the 5 out of 6 guys in the army are hot! I can go along with that ^_- I am SO gonna marry an army guy! **** straight. Military rules! I love‘d Operation Splinter because of all the army guys walking around downtown. Yay army!


----------



## Infanteer (20 Nov 2003)

> I‘ve heard the 5 out of 6 guys in the army are hot!


What army are you talking about?


----------



## Kitanna (20 Nov 2003)

Canadian Army of course! ^_^ Our local Reserve Unit is proof! lol


----------



## meni0n (20 Nov 2003)

You bet, we‘re all part-time models too and we wear thongs. Love doing them 13km ruck marches in thongs. Feel so darn sexy.


----------

